# 3d Brigade 10th Mountain Shifted to Afghanistan



## tomahawk6 (11 Sep 2008)

This ought to make the troops of the 10th Mountain happy.Not as many bad guys left to kill in Iraq. 

http://www.armytimes.com/news/2008/09/Army_deployments_091108w/

Gates to send troops to Afghanistan, not Iraq

By Michelle Tan - Staff writer
Posted : Thursday Sep 11, 2008 21:55:47 EDT
   
Camp Buehring, KUWAIT — Defense Secretary Robert Gates has signed off on orders that will send the 3rd Brigade, 10th Mountain Division to Afghanistan instead of Iraq early next year, Army sources said.

President Bush announced Tuesday that U.S. troop levels in Afghanistan will rise beginning in November with the deployment of a Marine battalion, to be followed by an Army brigade combat team in January. Those units had been slated for deployment to Iraq. They will not be replaced, contributing to a drawdown of some 8,000 troops by February.

Gates told the House Armed Services Committee today that about 3,400 noncombat forces will begin coming home from Iraq this month, with a Marine battalion returning in November and another Army brigade combat team back by early February.

The noncombat forces include aviation personnel, explosive ordnance disposal teams, combat and construction engineers, military police and logistics support teams, he said.

The Army sources said no detailed plans had yet been developed for other cuts and Gen. David Petreaus, top commander in Iraq, who is to assume duties Sept. 16 as head of U.S. Central Command, has requested a pause in any further force reductions in Iraq.


----------



## geo (12 Sep 2008)

10th Mountain ?
Hey there neighbour - Welcome to Afghanistan

then again - 10th Mountain division has been to Afghanistan before - so much for that winter passed on the world's biggest beach


----------



## gun runner (12 Sep 2008)

Welome news! Great to have you back 10th Mountain.. bring on the pain,and giv'em hell!! Ubique


----------



## MarkOttawa (12 Sep 2008)

The media have reported this poorly; as far as I can figure by early next year the total US ground increase will only be, for the next several months, about 1,000--with a decrease of some 2,300 for about two months in between:
http://toyoufromfailinghands.blogspot.com/2008/09/afstan-very-quiet-surge-indeed-by.html

Mark
Ottawa


----------



## tomahawk6 (13 Sep 2008)

Hardly a decrease in strength. The addition of the 3d Brigade 10th Mountain and 3d Brigade 82d will add anywhere between 6000-7000 troops.The Marine battalion rotating in Nov to Afghansiatn will replace a Marine unit leaving Afghanistan.


----------

